# Can't find the perfect cover? Make one!



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm getting frustrated trying to find "MY" cover, and becoming more and more intrigued by these do-it-yourself ones!

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/04/urban_camouflage_ipad_case.html

















I don't know if you've looked lately, but there are some adorable composition books available now.

http://carrypad.com/2010/04/15/how-to-make-an-ipad-booksafe-case/

















Here are some composition notebooks from Amazon just to show you an example:









In this one there are details for how to take an old hardcover book and convert it into a case. I imagine it's a bit heavier, but still a cute idea!

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/04/20/another-do-it-yourself-ipad-accessory/









I like this one because there are so many cute notebooks out there, plus the convenience of the stand styling. I can't find details on exactly how it's done, though.


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

That is a great idea. Although I would modify it some to feel more secure. The first pic makes me afraid my iPad will fall out.

Here is a link for a DIY stand: http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/ipadstand


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I couldn't find one that (a) I liked, (b) was available, and (c) was as functional as the existing "official" Apple case, so I doctored up my Apple case with some paint pens.










(i hope that pic posted right! I never manage that...)
(it didn't. SIGH. trying again...)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Webhill, I LOVE THAT!!!! I was actually thinking of doing something similar, although I was thinking of using stickers. But then I worried the stickers would come off. I like your idea better! What type of paint pens did you use? How long did it take you? I love patterns, and although I'm not an artist, I can usually get down what I'm trying to convey. It just might work . . .


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I used these: http://www.marvy.com/product_details.aspx?ProductID=40
It didn't take me that long. I don't know. a couple of hours? Though I did those three extra apples a different day, because they were something extra I added later. 
I'm going to spray it with a sealant, btw - something like this: http://www.decoart.com/cgi-bin/Products.cgi?Americana_Spray_Sealer
Just deciding gloss or matte, lol.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Webhill, I love it too!!!  I want one!!!  You must be artistic.  I would ruin a perfectly good case!


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Webhill ... any chance you'd be willing to make another one and sell it?  That is really really cool and I love it ... if so, how much?  Thanks!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Or TWO.  I'd love to buy one.

The problem right now would be getting the cases, but I'd love one in the future when they are available.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Hah, I am flattered that anyone would want to buy a cover with some of my doodling on it! Honestly it's not really something I'd considered doing for sale to others... I'm sorry, I'd be worried it wouldn't come out right or that you would feel ripped off, and it just seems like it would be too stressful. Plus I'm busy with my kids and my work and you know, it's just not gonna happen. It's so sweet that you'd admire my "work" so much, though! It's funny in particular because I just spent about 45 minutes yesterday explaining to someone here in person that no, I am NOT an artist, I am a writer, and I do the writing, but not the artwork, for Generation Vet, my online comic video series. This was a seriously confused person  but maybe I am a *little bit* of an artist too


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Webhill ... yes, I totally get it and no worries.  Sigh, if only I could doodle as well as you do!!! Anyway, your "doodled" cover is really cool and maybe it'll give me the inspiration to try it myself!


----------

